# How long should I smoke beef jerky?



## bendog15 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello there, total noob to smoking meat here. 

Gonna try my hand at making some beef jerky, got a Luhr Jensen Little Chief smoker. 

I have 2 questions- 1) What cut of meat is best for jerky?

and more importantly 2) How long should I smoke the meat for? It seems that the little chief runs pretty low in heat.

Thanks!


----------



## stanjk (Feb 4, 2014)

As far as the beef; the leaner the better, basically the round cuts, top, bottom, eye, etc....

I usually smoke for 3 - 4 hours @ 90° - 120° and  then  continue drying (without smoke) inside the smoker until I get the desired texture. Let us know how it comes out.


----------

